# Spot the Towadi



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Dropped into one of my local Tackle stores (aka: Tackle Pusher :twisted: ) to replace a few lures that I lost to a school of marauding Mulloway  (dam annoying when you only have light gear  )
They didn't have all the ones I lost but did find something Very interesting 

So as the title says Spot the Smith's Towadi :twisted:









.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Towadi on the Left and Gladiator brand "Flitter" on the right ;-) 








As yet I haven't swum them and the trebles are going to be swapped out but at $6.95 plus 10% tackle junky discount I would say the will be seeing a few snags that I want throw the Smith's at  :lol:


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Same Buff, very interested to hear how they swim. The towadi is one of my fav lures, would be great to get something near as good for less than half the price.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Chucked the clear lures on the scales to get an idea of the difference.
The Towadi came in at 1.7g rigged and the Flitter at 1.83g on the Smith's site they list the Towadi at 1.8g ;-) 
Bare (no trebles or split rings) the towadi 1.43g and the flitter 1.53g
Have rigger the flitter with size "00" split rings and size 18 owners and this has got the weight to 1.78g ;-) 
So now its just a matter of getting them wet


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'll be interested to hear if the rip-offs have the same attitude in the water at rest ie/ hanging almost vertically.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I like the look of the orange with black head an red eye rip off, thats looks like a good lure to me.

Thanks Buff


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Swam the lures on the weekend, first was an unaltered out of the packed Flitter and it swam very well but did sit *just* slightly flatter than the similar colour Towadi but glided and popped just like the Smiths.
Then stuck on the modified Flitter and could not tell any difference from the Towadi in the way it sat in the water or its action.
Unfortunately the fish were just not to be found but this wasn't a lure issue just a hard day on the water 

As a side note I did give one of my (to fish) Lucky Craft Pencil - Pencil a try on the water and was Very surprised just how well it swam and how easy it was to work :shock:  









With luck there might be a fish out there that can stop laughing long enough and take a bite :lol:


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Well it's official They Work  
Had several hours this morning on West Lake surface fishing and used the brown Flitter (which was unaltered) and the Bream went Mad for it :lol: 
No legal's but still great fun  
Trebles that came with it didn't last long (very poor quality  ) but a quick change to some Owner's size 18 and it was back too the water and they were fighting to get it.
Tried the equivalent Towadi and the fish didn't notice any difference :twisted: 
What was funny was I tried a Ecogear PX45 in a similar colour (#391) and the fish weren't overly interested in it, but back to the flitter and they were climbing over each other :lol: :lol: 
Have added a _few more_ as backups as I can hear some nasty snag's calling out to be decorated :twisted: :lol:


----------

